# Balkan Sobranie by JF Germain (New release)



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Have any of you tried this product? Is it time I should sell my Sobranie homemade blending ingredients? I curious how close to the original it is.

Thew new Balkan Sobranie is being produced by Germain. The rights to the label are now owned by Arango.



> J.F. Germain's Revival of Balkan Sobranie Original Mixture
> SATURDAY, OCTOBER 15, 2011 AT 8:54AM | NEILL ARCHER ROAN | PERMALINK TAGGED BALKAN SOBRANIE, ENGLISH TOBACCO BLEND, J.F. GERMAIN, ORIGINAL MIXTURE, SMOKINGPIPES | IN PIPE TOBACCOS
> 
> When I was in Myrtle Beach late last week, I visited Smokingpipes headquarters. Although everyone was busily preparing for the Richmond Show, Sykes and Ted interrupted their preparations long enough for a chat.
> ...


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I was able to secure a couple of tins a couple of weeks ago from Mars, cellared them, then promptly forgot about them. Your review has convinced me to crack one open. Tin aroma is indeed quite pleasant to me, but then again, I am a latakia lover. I set aside a little bit to dry in preparation for tonight. Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Picked up about 12 tins recently.. I bought entire local stocks.. 

Have not tried it though!a


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I got two tins a few months ago and am waiting to open them. I was very excited to get my hands on some.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I got two tins a few months ago and am waiting to open them. I was very excited to get my hands on some.


+1

Maybe tonights the night to have a taste.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Any reports fella's?


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I am looking forward to seeing what people think of this remake. Cant wait to pick up a tin of this.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the review. Me too... have not opened my 1 tin yet.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, I was just a little underwhelmed  I found the Latakia overwhelmed the Orientals a little too much for my taste. Kept two or three bowls out and jarred the rest and give it a year or so before I revisit. Will try it in a larger bowl next time. I have a Wiley dedicated to English blends I'll try next. My initial impressions came from what I consider a pipe on the medium size spectrum (A Sav Bing's Favorite.)


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Variables said:


> Well, I was just a little underwhelmed  I found the Latakia overwhelmed the Orientals a little too much for my taste.


Interesting. Most days I don't mind a very latakia-forward blend, so I'm definitely looking forward to trying this!


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Interesting. Most days I don't mind a very latakia-forward blend, so I'm definitely looking forward to trying this!


I hear you. SG Commonwealth is one of my go-to blends. I am an unabashed Latakia lover. I just expected a little more balance on this blend.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Question, this is syrian latakia we are tailing about right?


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Question, this is syrian latakia we are tailing about right?


In the Germain's version of the blend? I am pretty sure it is Cyprian.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ugg! Why do blenders say they followed the original recipe to the letter but then use cyprian instead of Syrian. Like those two tobaccos taste the same. I'll keep my blending stash then I suppose.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

With no new Syrian leaf being produced, all the can do is use Cyprian. I am not aware of Germain's claim of having followed the recipe to the letter though. I am also pretty sure the winner of the "Throwdown" at last year's Chicago show uses Cyprian. Somebody please correct me of that is not the case? That blend, Russ Oulette's Black House, is actually pretty damn good. I believe McLelland used some Syrian in their entry, Blue Mountain, as they still have access to a large supply.


----------

